# Exiss Trailers?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I can only speak to their BP's-my BO has had one for about 5 years, and as you say, looks brand new. However-we both prefer the way my heavier steel tows. Much more stable.

My dream trailer…..JAMCO. They are gorgeous extremely well built aluminum. But-pricey, and they are very few dealers.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

JAMCO's are nice. Actually there is a dealer only about 40 minutes from me. 

But, I'm having a hard time finding dealers near me. For a trailer that isn't outrageously priced anyway. Most are 2+ hours away. Which I don't mind driving, but I'm coming to find out, very few dealers actually have trailers in stock. *scratches head*


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My daughter only had hauled bumper pulls before, then she just bought a gooseneck, she said it's easier to maneuver and back up. Her trailer is a brand new Bison, 3 horse with living quarters and pull outs. She tows with a Ford diesel one ton, long box.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a friend with a Bison like you describe, Wares-it is gorgeous and she loves it.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have had 2 Exiss trailers The first one was a 96 3h with 4ft dr. Used it for 6 years without a problem.
I now have an all aluminum 03 Event 3h with 8ft LQ. I have put many miles on this trailer and I have never had any issues with the trailer it self. I have had to replace the fridge and AC unit in it. I financed mine through my credit union and at the time you could go 7 yrs. They also hold their value. I could almost get back what I paid for it if I decided to sell it. I have heard that the Event is a better model than the sport.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know if it holds true for horse trailers as in camping trailers...
but...

If you have a bathroom, stove {cooking} built in I think it can be covered under a 2nd home loan...think motor home/camping trailer...

So, if living quarters and horse trailer together why should that be any different...they are living arrangements for humans...there was no limitation on size in length to my knowledge...

That gives a tax write-off if a "mortgage" loan....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the information everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> I don't know if it holds true for horse trailers as in camping trailers...
> but...
> 
> If you have a bathroom, stove {cooking} built in I think it can be covered under a 2nd home loan...think motor home/camping trailer...
> ...


 
Also to add When I financed mine (used) Since there isn't a blue book on horse trailers. I had to get comparative prices on it. But the bank ended up using a blue book on Campers as a comparison value on it. Yes you can claim as a second home. But only if it's financed. Mine is paid for and I couldn't claim it this year.:wink:


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a 4h slant exiss with dressing room. Mine is 10yrs old and still looks brand new. A gooseneck is easier to back than a bumper pull, but sometimes I wish I just had a small 2 horse BP for ease of getting in and put of small spots and not being able to park on the road alongside a trail head as easy. Instead I have to find a decent parking spot because the trailer is HUGE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't own one, but have pulled more than a dozen for polo teams. They are great for road travel.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 2003 Exiss Gooseneck 3-horse slant load (no living quarters). I bought it almost 2 years ago. It only had one owner. 

I've been really happy with it. It tows great and has been holding up really good. I also love that my dressing room is huge, because my trailer doubles as my "barn". 











In my opinion, goosenecks are WAY BETTER than bumper pulls. Hands down. They pull better and are a smoother ride for the horses. Plus they are easier to back up. 

You'll simply need to have a gooseneck ball installed on your pickup. It cost around $800 to get hubby's put on, if I remember correctly. 

The backing up is just "opposite" for a bumper pull. Once you get the hang of it, you'll have zero problem. 

I'm not sure how long you can finance trailers for, but they are considered an unconventional loan. Unless you have something to put up for collateral, expect to pay around 25% downpayment on the entire loan before you can get the loan. Yes, seriously. And you will automatically pay an additional 2% more in interest because it is an unconventional loan. Make sure to contact your banker ahead of time so you can get all the details, because there's a few kickers like that I wasn't aware of when I bought my trailer. 

What I ended up doing, my car was paid for and worth more than the trailer I was buying. So the bank "bought" my car from me, and I got my horse trailer free and clear. Now I am making a car payment to the bank. I didn't have to put any money down AND I get the lower interest rate for a vehicle loan (rather than an unconventional loan). It was a win-win situation.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Beau--I'm jealous of both your truck AND your trailer xD

I've never heard of Exiss. This was a pretty informative thread!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought a used early 2000's 2H bumper pull Event series (i believe) and we love it.

only issue I have heard from at least in the event series has been the roof may leak, but if I remember correctly that was said to be most any trailer in the 5-7 year age range they need to be resealed then good to go again and that was a pretty cheap fix.

if you have any specific questions feel free to ask but my wife and I were talking yesterday that when we were looking it seemed that Exiss was the better quality of the "blue collar" price range, half the campground was Exiss this weekend, a few Lakota (high end) and a few Sundowner 

as others said the aluminum hold their value so you might want to look used and keep an eye on craigslist in surrounding states


----------

